

Wantrepreneur List – deploy your wrath - humanarity
https://wantrepreneurlist.appspot.com/l33t

======
Red_Tarsius
Nice idea, I like the name.

Feedback: the UX is difficult to understand, I'd suggest making the
interaction clearer: show the buttons, not the side-lines! The font is too
thin, to the point of hurting my eyes.

~~~
humanarity
Thanks for that, I included your feedback.

